# Fungus/ bacteria on skin



## geraldmom (Dec 11, 2010)

Took Gerald to the vet last week to have a growth on his head checked out. After some cuddling with the vet and vet tech they did several skin scrapings. The vet came back and said that they showed a large number of bacteria and fungus. She prescribed oral antibiotics, Trimeth-Sulfa Susp twice a day and Conofite spray once a day. Is she on the right track for treating this? I have to take him back in 30 days for a recheck of his symptoms.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, I am sorry I don't have any answers for you unfortunately, but I do have some questions. My hedgie may potentially have a fungal infection. Did your vet say what may have caused the fungus or what kind of fungus it was?

Hope Gerald gets better soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## geraldmom (Dec 11, 2010)

I just saw your posting and the pictures look just like Gerald's spots too! My vet is currently growing a culture from a skin scraping she collected. I should know next week I believe. I didn't even think to ask what might have caused his infection (DUH!) :idea: I'll for sure ask when she calls me back with the results though.

Did Fossil have really dry skin prior to all of this showing up? Gerald had and still does have dry skin and tattered ears, poor guy.

I'm hoping we both get answers soon for our hedgies' sakes!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes she did have really dry skin. I assumed it was from quilling though. My vet said that it would take 14 days max to find out the results but he seemed confident that it would be sooner rather than later. 

Fossil doesn't have tattered ears but when I first noticed it I was petting her and a couple of quills fell out and they were covered in puss and a little blood.  Poor baby. Luckily this hasn't happened since. Now she is just covered in gross crusty stuff and has a gross growth thing on her back. I will be sending good thoughts yours and Gerald's way.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

My boy is also dealing with a fungal infection. We are pretty sure it is ringworm and he also had dry skin previously to this. My vet told me that fungal spores are airborne and can be transferred easily throughout the environment. She also said that because of his already dry skin it made him more susceptible to the infection. He is being treated with the oral antibiotic Itraconazole.

Hope both your boys get better soon. Best of luck!


----------

